

Ask HN: What PR book should I read? - zupa

I am working on a startup and realized the importance of PR - and that I have no clue about it. Can you suggest me a book? (Or point me in any direction?)<p>I am very much interested in
-what makes people tick
-what to do - with reasoning
-what not to do - with reasoning<p>Thank you in advance!
======
mbenjaminsmith
I'll save you the time:

With media:

1\. Learn what journalists would be interested in your company (and why).

2\. Send them regular updates about what your company is doing (in press
release form or, better, as a personal email).

3\. Be honest with them. Talk from the heart. Avoid exaggeration and
"marketing language".

With customers:

1\. Always say you're sorry when you screw up or when they're unhappy (for any
reason).

2\. Communicate as often as you can via all relevant channels...

3\. ... while avoiding spam and "marketing language".

If you ever get big enough that journalists are coming to you, hire a
specialist.

~~~
zupa
Thanks Matthew, appreciate your comment. However, I'd really liked to dive
deeper into the topic.

------
dirkdeman
As a PR and communications major I can help you with that. I can recommend
these two books: [http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-
Busine...](http://www.amazon.com/Influence-Psychology-Persuasion-Business-
Essentials/dp/006124189X) And
[http://about.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=94...](http://about.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=949705369)

Do keep in mind that PR is something different than marketing or
advertisement. Those people running around, dropping names and 'generating
spin'? That's just a very tiny part of PR. PR is about shaping the public
opinion, not just one person's mind.

On a side note, I wrote my thesis on wartime propaganda. I found out that the
strongest motivator for people to take action is fear. The fear of losing
something, missing out, or a common enemy (think Apple-Android!) is very
powerful.

On a second side note, I read another comment about lying. Lying isn't right
of course, but there are several degrees of lying. And imagine if know how to
sell a lie, how easy it would be to sell righteous truth...

Drop me a line if you need some help or advice. I'm by no means an expert on
PR in Silicon Valley, but I know a thing or two about PR.

~~~
zupa
Thank you Dirk.

I was looking in the PR book you suggested and also in many others I have
found. Let me be straight, I find all of them dry, boring and useless. I had
little idea about PR, and I still have little, but I start to realize it is a
different animal from what a startup would need. It feels like something
mysterious and don't believe in mystery.

You did actually help me to the conclusion, that I will just skip learning PR
now and focus on marketing, like rmATinnovafy said. I did need your input,
thank you.

------
shappy
This one is required reading for almost every 101-level PR course.

[http://www.amazon.com/Toxic-Sludge-Good-For-
You/dp/156751060...](http://www.amazon.com/Toxic-Sludge-Good-For-
You/dp/1567510604)

~~~
zupa
Isn't this just a book about lies?

I'd like to read things that our startup could benefit from. We definitely
don't want to lie.

------
andrewhillman
Read some Seth Godin books.... purple cow, free prize inside etc... and you
will learn how to market/pr. One of my college degrees is in PR but I learned
more via Seth Godin's books

------
rmATinnovafy
Forget PR, and focus on marketing.

Learn to market well, and the PR will write itself.

Any book by Dan Kennedy is good.

~~~
craze3
If you're looking for a marketing book, check out:

"Covert Persuasion: Psychological Tactics and Tricks to Win the Game" by Kevin
Hogan [http://www.amazon.com/Covert-Persuasion-Psychological-
Tactic...](http://www.amazon.com/Covert-Persuasion-Psychological-Tactics-
Tricks/dp/0470051418)

Great book about all-around persuasion techniques , marketing, and also
copywriting.

~~~
zupa
This looks interesting as well. Thank you!

------
otr4reddit
the Prince by Machiavelli

~~~
zupa
thank you

~~~
zupa
# just testing HN posting mechanism

